# so it's a girl and I'm so so so sad



## rubysoho120

I literally numb. I feel sick. Depressed isn't even close to how I feel.


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Aww hon, so sorry to hear you didn't heat blue today. Just take one day at a time, but your daughter will love having a kid sister, the sisterly bond is so strong. Hope you can get your head wrapped around this soon, massive hugs xxc


----------



## rubysoho120

I feel so lost :(


----------



## Louise88

I'm so sorry Hun :( I know nothing I can say will make you feel better, I do know you'll not always feel this disappointment. I loved growing up with a sister we were so close I actually feel sad in a way that my daughter won't experience that amazing sisterly bond, once you see your 2 girls growing up together, playing together and being each other's best friend it will be the most amazing feeling in the world :) :hugs:


----------



## Reno

so sorry hun! it will take a while to settle in, but you'll soon get used to the idea! I'd be lost without my sisters!


----------



## MonyMony

Likewise, I can't imagine not having my younger sisters in my life. They are my best friends.

Also, I read a study about which families are most harmonious. The ones with only two daughters had the least amount of discord.

Once the little one is here, it will be easier. :hugs:


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm so sorry :hugs:. As the others have said, a sister is an amazing gift to give your DD :). In time I'm sure you'll be so so glad that you have been able to give your DD a sister, but I know that isn't much comfort to you now when YOU want a boy. I hope that once the news sinks in you'll start to feel better :hugs:


----------



## Beneli

When I found out I was having my second boy, I was devastated. It took me weeks after his birth to start connecting. Now, I'm so happy that my boys have eachother and I would be so, so sad to have had them miss this amazing opportunity. Hopefully you find light at the end too :)


----------



## Bec C

It's such a shame we can't choose isn't it!! I'd be ecstatic to be in your shoes right now.

I'm sure we will love our babies when they come :hugs:


----------



## rubysoho120

I hate feeling like this. The only thing that helped the first time was buying all the baby clothes and things. She won't need anything new but a carseat. :(


----------



## MonyMony

Is your husband as disappointed? If not, maybe you can count on him to get you through. My mother had three girls and very much wanted a son, but my dad was fine with daughters. I think that helped her with her regrets. Then she had two grandsons and they are very close--she helped raise one of them so it's like she did have a son after all. You just never know what life has in store, and you won't always feel this depressed. :hugs: Take care.


----------



## Misscalais

Aww Hun I'm sorry you didn't hear boy, I know you so wanted a son.
It's ok to feel upset about it and I just know once your new DD gets here you'll be happy and love her to bits.
:hugs:


----------



## rubysoho120

My husband just wants a healthy baby. I think deep down he wishes it was a boy since we aren't having more kids but he knows I'm sad so he acts happy.
rant...I hate that so many people's responses are well now you can reuse all the clothes. Fuck you. I don't want to reuse the clothes I wanted to buy new boy stuff. And I don't like the idea of another baby wearing my los stuff. :/ I'm weird I guess.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry you are feeling this way. As others have said 2 little girls will have an amazing sister bond and I'm sure once your little princess is here you'll find all the feelings fade. 

Could you not do a little bit of shopping anyway? Like just a buy a few new outfits and things to cheer yourself up? It's always nice for new babies to have a couple of brand new things :) xx


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

With DS2, I bought lots of new stuff, new baby clothes, stuffed toys, blankets...as he gets older, I do put him in DS1's clothes but I like that I get to see them again as I hate getting rid of my kids' stuff! Buy your baby new stuff, it may help you cope....are you feeling any better? Xx


----------



## lau86

I'm so sorry... I don't know what to say. Give yourself some time to adjust and let it settle in. You don't have to follow any rules, if you want to buy all new stuff then go and do it! I've bought this baby plenty of things even though its another boy and I didn't 'need' to. 
Huge hugs, it will get easier.


----------



## rubysoho120

I still feel a little numb. I apologized to my DD for not giving her a brother. My DH isn't being supportive. He doesn't understand why I'm sad/gloomy.


----------



## Misscalais

I also bought new stuff for DS2, it makes it easier. Sure we reuse a lot of DS1 stuff but mostly buy new things as well :) as they get older they like different colours etc.
Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Eleanor ace

If you want to buy new things then do it! If it will make you happier then its money well spent :).


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Aw you don't need to feel bad for your DD you're giving her a precious little sister! I only have a brother and would have loved a sister as well. Definitely go out and buy some things, the good thing about girls is that you can buy blue stuff as well. Maybe it would help to get some unisex bits and pieces in bright colours? xx


----------



## rubysoho120

Thanks ladies you're all so nice. If only everyone else would understand.


----------



## babyjan

Don't have much advice but just wanted to say your lil girl is absolutely gorgeous and she will enjoy having a lil sister :hugs:


----------



## happigail

I was terrified I was going to have a boy I so desperately wanted 2 girls. Funny how the world works. I'm so sorry you didn't hear boy x


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I would love to be in your shoes, but I'm so so grateful to have a healthy baby, I'm sure when youre princess is in your arms you'll forget about it all, I'm having my second son and I found it an excuse to buy him new things as ds1 was born in winter and this one will be born in summer, have fun shopping for pinks and bows!! Now your daughter has a best friend for life, I know I would be lost with out my sisters :hugs:


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Maybe looking at baby names will help, there is something so sweet about looking at names. Gender disappointment sucks and many don't understand. Sorry your dh is not being supportive, men just don't get it at times. Another plus side of 2 girls is all the fun you 3 will have, special "girl outings", boy talk, helping them thru through tough times because you have been there. As they gro, you will influence them so much, they are gonna always look up to you Mama! Try and hang in there, as I say, take one day at a time, put one foot in front of the other, and take as much time as you need to get used to the idea. Sending massive hugs and support to youxx


----------



## Darlin65

Can we trade? :haha: 

I feel the exact same way. I want to be excited but I feel numb. I can't even shop for him or do anything for him because we have everything. I try and look for things but it's all the same stuff we already have for DS literally. I swear carter's never makes anything new which is the main brand all the dept stores carry. We don't even have the space to do a nursery but I feel like that would be a waste of money anyway since he will be in our room then the boys will share later anyway.


----------



## 9187

I'm sorry I know how ur feeling I'm devastated to be having a boy :-(((


----------



## rubysoho120

Darlin65 said:


> Can we trade? :haha:
> 
> I feel the exact same way. I want to be excited but I feel numb. I can't even shop for him or do anything for him because we have everything. I try and look for things but it's all the same stuff we already have for DS literally. I swear carter's never makes anything new which is the main brand all the dept stores carry. We don't even have the space to do a nursery but I feel like that would be a waste of money anyway since he will be in our room then the boys will share later anyway.

Ha yeah let's belly bump and swap. It just feels so wrong!


----------



## bassdesire

I was so down when I found out my second was a girl.

However, now they are 2 and 4 and best friends. Like best best friends. They love doing everything together. Just trying to help you think ahead.


----------



## minties

I'm so very sorry. I'm not sure what to say. I feel so upset for you :-(


----------



## rubysoho120

We have our 20 week scan on the18th and I'm secretly hoping the tech will say team blue. I have bought a few little sister clothes and have been working on a name. Just don't feel attached. I feel like such a bad mom.


----------



## Darlin65

I know! I'm still sort of hoping at our next scan on the 26th his boy bits have disappeared :haha:


----------



## Reno

we've a scan on 21st (24 weeks) and I just want a potty shot so we're sure!


----------



## rubysoho120

I'm pretty sure she is a girl. But we have appt the 18th for the 29 week scan. This pic is 16 weeks.

https://i1157.photobucket.com/albums/p589/cupcakecutie81/Mobile%20Uploads/20131121_171238.jpg


----------



## Darlin65

Aww yeah I'm pretty sure that's a little girly but hey never know! Maybe it's just the scrotum and the little pee part is tucked up away :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

It does look like a girl to me Hun but its not very clear x


----------



## rubysoho120

I was hoping the pee pee was tucked away or small lol (sorry future son)


----------

